# Drucken im Browser - ohne Kopf-/Fußzeile



## evolution1985 (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich möchte eine Seite drucken, ohne Kopf- und Fußzeile - direkt über den Browser. In der Forensuche hab ich bis jetzt nur eine Möglichkeit gefunden und zwar mittels PHP ein PDF erzeugen zu lassen. Diese Variante möchte ich allerdings nur realisiern wenn es wirklich gar nicht anders geht... Mit Javascript ist es lt. einem Foreneintrag nicht möglich.

 Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich das HTML Forum benutze aber ich wusste nicht, wo ich den Thread am besten posten sollte...


----------



## Gudy (12. Mai 2005)

in den browsereinstellungen kann man das rausnehmen, kommt eben auf den browser an!


----------



## BSA (12. Mai 2005)

Willst du eine Seite so drucken oder willst du es deinen Usern so ermöglichen?


----------



## evolution1985 (12. Mai 2005)

Ich will es meinen Usern ermöglichen...
  Das weiß ich schon wie ich manuell das ausschalt


----------



## evolution1985 (13. Mai 2005)

Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit wie das jetzt geht?


----------



## Noby (13. Mai 2005)

Wenn du dich mit CSS auskennst, könntest du eine extra CSS-Datei für die Druckversion machen.
Am besten machst du dafür die Kopf- und die Fußzeile jeweils in einen extra CSS-Container.
Dann kannst du in der CSS-Datei für die Druckversion einstellen, dass diese Container "invisible" sind und schon hast du das gewünschte Ergebniss.
Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, in weit sich das bei deinem momentanen Layout durchführen lässt.
Musst halt mal schauen oder vielleicht hier im Forum noch n bischen suchen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2005)

evolution1985 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit wie das jetzt geht?


Es geht nicht....


----------



## Noby (14. Mai 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es geht nicht....



Zumindest nicht mit reinem HTML, aber in verbindung mit CSS ist das ganze kein Problem.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2005)

Diese Behauptung musst du jetzt aber untermauern... ich glaube diese Lösung dürfte hier eine Menge Leute interessieren.

Nochmal zur Kenntnissnahme.... der Thementitel heisst:
_* Drucken im Browser - ohne Kopf-/Fußzeile*_


----------



## Gumbo (14. Mai 2005)

Wahrscheinlich führt die ungenaue Beschreibung der „Kopf-/Fußzeile“ zu eurem Streitgespräch.
Während du, Sven, wahrscheinlich die Kopf- und Fußzeile mit den wichtigsten Metadaten eines Web-Dokuments meinst, die von den Browsern automatisch mitgedruckt wird, meint Noby bestimmt als Kopf- und Fußzeile ausgezeichnete Bereiche des Markups.

Anders könnte ich mir auch nicht erklären, dass Noby davon überzeugt ist, diese ändern zu können.


----------



## Noby (15. Mai 2005)

Ja, hm, dann hab ich das vielleicht echt falsch verstanden
Ich dachte die Seite besteht aus drei Breichen.
Ganz oben den Kopf mit Logo und Navigation zum Beispiel.
Dann in der Mitte der eigentliche Inhalt, der eben ausgedruckt werden soll
und dann zu guter Letzt der Footer, der zum Beispiel Copyright enthält.
Setzt man jetzt jeden Berich in einen eigenen div-Container, kann man eben Header und Footer "ausblenden".
Aber da hab ich wohl echt was falsch verstanden, sorry


----------



## BoTheK (23. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich bin zufällig auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, da ich das gleiche auch gerade benötigen würde. Jetzt ist mir die Idee gekommen (da es mit html oder javascript nicht geht) das ganze mit flash zu machen. Einfach einen Flash-Film mit dynamischen Inhalten und dann automatisch aus Flash drucken. 
Wollte ich nur mal anmerken ;-)


----------



## evolution1985 (23. Mai 2005)

Und was können Menschen wie ich, die sich nur mit HTML, Javascript, PHP und ein  klein wenig mit CSS, auskennen machen? Für diese Aufgabe extra Flash zu lernen, ich weiß nicht


----------

